
Twitter Thread: Facebook and Apple's Inclusion of Breitbart in Their News Apps - sharcerer
https://mobile.twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/1188223913718927360
======
sharcerer
Interesting thread with participation from :

\- the writer of the NYT article which triggered this debate: Charlie Warzel

\- Boz

\- Alex Stamos

\- Nate Silver

\- Adam Mosseri

